# List of Agencies who have been spotted



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Its 315am so i figured this would be a fun post to pass the time. What agencies have you seen working this silly DNC

MA State
ME State
NH State
VT State
RI StateT
CT State
Fed Pro. Svc
Amtrack
MBTA
Boston
Suffolk County
United States Capitol Police
Malden Police (In Boston)
Boston Park Rangers
Coast Guard

Add your sighted agencies


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

FEMA 

Department of Fire services Haz Mat teams. 8)


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Wachenutt Security....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The Munies.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

MEP
Secret Service

...lots of others, I'm sure.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Federal Protective Service
Bellingham PD K-9 unit ( nice cruiser I might add)
Milton Pd K-9 unit
Norfolk County Sheriff's Dept. K-9 unit

And of corse the Muni's !!!!!!!!!


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Postal Police
Military Police


----------



## Radio1 (May 19, 2004)

Weymouth
Andover
Federal Protection Services


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Boston and Maine Railroad Police


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

NJ State police
NYPD 
NYC Transit police
Wisconsin State police (escorting Gov Doyle)


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Bourne Police
BSC Police (Bridgewater State College?)


----------



## Jon Q (May 10, 2004)

Dover Police (NH?) K9 + Mounted

Providence

Army MPs


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

With the National Park Service LE Ranger,
United States Park Police (from Washington D.C.)
FBI
NEMLEC
Suffolk County Sheriffs


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

I also know that they used the current MBTA Academy class. my friend is in that academy and they used them to watch some building.


----------



## newbiResvPO (Jan 2, 2004)

Well we were their as well. My dept was at UMass Boston along with Umass Dart, Lowell and Amherst (mounties). Bridgewater State College, and the DOC . 

Plymouth County Sheriffs Dept.

By the way, did anyone get sworn in as a "Special State Police" ?

What a cluster F* no direction, very little info and most of all left out of loop!

Not just us, but same with some of Boston Finest and UMass themselves.

Just my two-bits!

Len


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Boston Municipal &amp; Abbington


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Sounds like y'all covered the list pretty well... I wished I had a digital camera with me when I walked through the city to take some snapshots, but then I thought about the fact that I might get detained and quesstioned for taking them. As I walked around the city I can honestly say I never felt safer, but I also felt like I was walking through an Iragi city as there was such a huge presence. I particularly liked the USCG chopper(s) flying around and "swooping" up and down everyday. I only had to work 13 hour days which is better than what some other folks had to work... And the 32 hrs of OT will be nice too...


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

I heard that Holyokes SRT went to the DNC, although Westfield's SRT team wasn't though.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

Massachusetts Department of Correction:

Tactical Response Team

Special Reaction Team

K-9 Team

Central Transportation Unit

Fugitive Apprehension Unit


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

I saw Vermont, New Hampshire, and Connecticut State police.

Posted Wed Aug 04, 2004 10:14 pm:

OOPS! Guess union1 already covered those agencies....


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

Arizona Highway Patrol who were doing advance work for their Governor.

Alliance Security driving around UMass Thursday night just so they could feel a little bit closer to the action.

and just think we returned 10 million dollars that we did not spend. Too bad we need all we can get.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

sorry so late chimeing in.
Altalta PD in front of Federal Reserve near South Station 
as well as Manta ? georgia 
They had a fully marked unit as well as a semi marked unit.
Pretty neat.
and I also saw the FEMA GSA Mobile Command Unit parked behind the Moakley Courthouse. That was neat.

Posted Fri Aug 06, 2004 9:49 pm:

sorry also saw some Belmont Motorcycle units at Fanuiel hall.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

saw some non descript black SUVs and communications dishes set up around natick labs that week as well... secret squirrel stuff i imagine...

also say some army air defense humvees being trailered in the week before on the masspike by the brighton tolls.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

And lunches were not bad either


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

You must of got a different box lunch then me. But after 8 hours I must agree it did go down a little easier then if I was not starving. I would not of given it to my dog on a good day.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

free lunches are always good... only complaint was the oreos, but no milk


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

The plum on day 1 was the best.......


----------

